# NissanMatic D Fluid Compatibility...



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

What can I use in my 1997 Pathfinder's power steering other than the NissanMatic D fluid? Is Dexron III compatible or should I use Castrol Import Multi-Vehicle?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Umm lets try......POWER STEERING FLUID...Maybe?


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

I figured it out, but thanks for the sarcastic reply. When you've worked on more than one car in your entire life you come to realize that not everything is as straightforward as that..... Many power steering systems use transmission fluid, it's not uncommon.

It takes Dexron III transmission fluid... Like a lot of cars... Not power steering fluid. Turns out I was looking in the wrong part of the manual. I was reading the line for transmission fluid, which is Nissan-Matic D fluid, but the power steering which is one line below that in the manual requires Dexron III... Which is WAY cheaper.

Same with my Subaru, that takes Dexron III in the power steering as well. Power steering fluid isn't ashless, meaning it will eventually cause buildup on internal power steering components. Dexron III is ashless, leaving no buildup. Back in the day it didn't matter, since power steering pumps were a dime a dozen and simple as hell to replace, nowadays they make power steering pumps that are built to last and charge more for them. Perfect example... I replaced a power steering pump in a 1993 Chevy Astrovan for $35. The pump in the 1997 Pathfinder is $200. Both the GM unit for $35 and the Nissan unit for $200 are not new, they are rebuilt. More sophisticated units require more sophisticated fluids, like ashless transmission fluid. It's not uncommon to replace the power steering pump in an older domestic vehicle twice or more over the life of the vehicle, so they didn't care that they used a less efficient fluid because it was inexpensive and it worked. Another example, Ford used the same exact power steering pump from 1965 until 1995 in their 1/2 ton pickup trucks, including the Ford Bronco. They're a dime a dozen and every junkyard in the country probably has 10 on hand. Those pumps are cheap, simple, and they get the job done with cheap simple fluid. The Asians have a habit of making the same exact part only 5 times more complicated, which cost more but have a longer lifespan. They also use more sophisticated fluids to help increase the lifespan. Plus transmission fluid has a longer fatigue life than power steering fluid, meaning it doesn't break down as easily. Another reason why they are more expensive is because the Japanese generally design a part to work with an engine, not a range of engines. For example, the power steering pump on my VG33E is probably (Not 100% sure) only compatible with that engine family. You can bolt a 1965 F150 power steering pump from a carb'd 351 motor right up to a 1995 302 EFI motor in a Bronco and it will fit and work no problem. That same pump will work with all Small block Ford engines, including the 240 and 300 inline six engines. The Nissan pump will only work in 1996 to 2000 VG33E V6 engines (Correct me if I'm wrong).

My Ford and my Dodge took regular old power steering fluid, but those are older. The Ford was a 1986 and the Dodge was a 1990 Cummins Turbo diesel.

Either way, I have a suspicion that Nissan-Matic D is just Dexron III anyway, Nissan just wants to trick it's customers into buying their fluid from the stealership for about $9 a quart.

Stick with me kid, ya might learn somethin'...


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Amsoil has a great product guide... here


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link! That's one I need to bookmark for sure.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Most do, Nissan don't. They use NISSAN power steering fluid which is clear unlike ATF.


----------



## 89cef (Dec 28, 2009)

Yo NALtech,

Cut it out man. If all you want to do is be the big "qualified tech guy" go teach a school. These forums are for people that don't know everything and have the humility to ask for directions. Try respect that dude. A bit of an explanation would have gone a long way in those last two posts


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Power steering fluid (PSF) use Genuine NISSAN PSF or equivalent.*8

*8: NISSAN Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF), DEXRONTM III/MERCONTM, or equivalent ATF may also be used.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

NALtech said:


> Most do, Nissan don't. They use NISSAN power steering fluid which is clear unlike ATF.


Nissan doesn't? That's very odd, considering the factory service manual for my '03 Pathy said that Dexron III ATF can be used for power steering fluid.

Maybe you were just talking about '97 Pathys? I dunno, I don't have any experience with that generation, but it seemed like you just made a blanket statement about *all* Nissan vehicles.


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

Even the manual for my '97 Pathy says use Dexron III.

Maybe this guy just changes the oil for the Nissan stealership he works for, rather than wrenching on cars???


----------

